# Is this a Crypt?



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey, I just noticed a new category so I had to be the first to try it out.... 8)

Anyway, this plant is part of my (grumble) surprise package _ the same one that the lovely little Dragaonfly larva surprise came from.
I'm assuming it's some sort of Crypt, but if anyone has a more specific idea, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

Definitely a Crypt, but that's as far I can go in ID'ing it. When they're that small they all look the same to me. :lol:


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

Hmm. C. wendtii 'Green' perhaps. Or C. walkeri.


----------



## lowcoaster (Dec 6, 2004)

I believe it is Cryptocoryne wendii---which variety I do not know.


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

Charley,

Welcome to APC.

Andrew Cribb


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Hi Charley, nice to see you here.  

Thanks for the help all. It is still pretty small, since the parent plants did a bit of a melt down and what is shown in the pic is new growth. I'll see how it looks as it grows up and if it changes, I'll take some new pics.


----------



## lowcoaster (Dec 6, 2004)

Great, Looking forward to the pics.


----------

